# Cypress Stump Project



## TreeSap (Jul 11, 2014)

My wife and I were glad to come across a table-sized cypress stump which was sitting in someone's outbuilding for 20 years. My plan is to pair it up with a new, round 52" dining table top. The stump has been out in the Florida humidity for a long time, and has some issues:

-soft rotted wood along one side of the top (I think I can cut off about 3 inches off of the top and get to the sound wood, but what is the best way to cut it level?)
-a couple of full length cracks down the sides, soft or missing wood on part of the base, and misc. small holes or gouges in the body
-the center is hollow from top to bottom (should it be filled?)

There is no insect damage, probably because it's cypress. 
I'm attaching some photos for anyone who can give me some advice on how to repair this great old stump properly. I know I could probably do some good with layers of wood filler, but that can be hard to color match with the rest of the stump. I am considering using some Rock Hard putty as a hard filler for the top and bottom. 

I really like doing my wood projects, but this one's got me "stumped":smile: I don't want to screw this up. Thanks in advance for any help you can send my way. (There are 2 more photos in my profile)


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

this is going to be good


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Neet stuff.
You are going to have to determine the amount of rot first, and either encase it in epoxy or remove it, Likewise any cracks can be epoxy filled.
I don't know the width at the base but I would want to be sure a 50"+ top would be stable, or wether you'll need to add a base to the base for added stability.
You say the center is hollow. Not a problem if the thing is still structurally strong.
Kitchen tables vary in height from ~28" to 32" Looks like you have room to cut. The lower size is generally for more modern style tables.

Look forward to following this build. I'm a "live edge" woodworker.


----------

